# K 3800



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We bought a new Ridgid k-3800 with 1/2" and 3/8" cables, no auto feed. We got it to replace our aging General drum snake that we use on some of the longer 2" kitchen drains. I have only used it a couple of times and didn't enjoy either time. I was just wondering of any tips on using this machine, auto feed, smaller cables, etc. Any help would be appreciated because it has to start earning it's keep.
Thank you


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use my K-50 sectional with the all-purpose wind 5/8" {C8} cable for kitchen drain line stoppages.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Same 5/8" cable here for up to 2" drain (kitchen) but with the K-60 and 7/8" for bigger.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

*I have two K-3800's*

Great machine. I have two. Bought the second one for a just in case back up and another drum. Have three drums, 1/2, 3/8 and 5/16.

I use Mytana cables. I like those cables and the factory is in town.

I have a k 60 and a Dreel set up too.

The 5/8 sectional cable would never make it through all the galvanized we have here. Sometimes nothing does. 

An auto feed is a waste as it's to bulky for tight areas and would add weight.
I carry in the drum and body separately. It takes a bit more time but I work for myself so the ease is worth it.

Try different cables, leaders and cutter selections. Once you get used to the
machine making money for you ..... Love


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Never really had a problem with the K-3800 aside from a wire that came lose and rubbed on the armature. Aside from that it was a great machine for me. It's only second to a DM150, IMO.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We were using a tired k400. Went to the ridgid road show and was told how awesome the 3800 is. We waited 30+ days for all the parts to arrive. Machine,cart,auto feed. We only use the 3800 for kitchen lines. Not in love with it. Yet!!

We have an auto feed-like it
Cable speed seems slow- yes I know how to adjust it 
Very loud-reminds me of my old spartan 2001 motor
Miss the open drum so you can see how much cable you have out. 
Heavy compared to k400 but knew that going in 
Don't like how the cord wraps up. Doesn't seem thought out or I'm doing something wrong. 
Like that you can change the angle of the drum. 

As for the power. I haven't had a job to test it yet. 

As of today I'm on the fence if I'd buy another one


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I sold my K3800 after getting a k50 and have never regretted it. A kitchen sink line with my undersink contraption is the best way to clear a clogged greasy sink. Cable comes back squeaky clean with no mess......well.....maybe a little mess. But not much.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a K-3800 with 1/4" 3/8" & 1/2" cables...
No Autofeed, just me and my ugly gloves...

Wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I sold my K3800 after getting a k50 and have never regretted it. A kitchen sink line with my undersink contraption is the best way to clear a clogged greasy sink. Cable comes back squeaky clean with no mess......well.....maybe a little mess. But not much.


 Whats your under sink contraption? I've had a bunch of grease filled lines lately that gave me a hard time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My latest and final change is the ball valve is now a 3/4" with no filter screen.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a link to the first version http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/undersink-drain-contraption-728/


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's awesome. Thank you.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tim666 said:


> We bought a new Ridgid k-3800 with 1/2" and 3/8" cables, no auto feed. We got it to replace our aging General drum snake that we use on some of the longer 2" kitchen drains. I have only used it a couple of times and didn't enjoy either time. I was just wondering of any tips on using this machine, auto feed, smaller cables, etc. Any help would be appreciated because it has to start earning it's keep.
> Thank you




What are you not "enjoying" about this 3800 machine ? How was the General different ? Which model was it ? I personally think all General drum machines are crap.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

AssTyme said:


> What are you not "enjoying" about this 3800 machine ? How was the General different ? Which model was it ? I personally think all General drum machines are crap.


The first time I set it up for a 2" line I made it through the ty ( sanitary t) but after it went through the floor there was a 90 that I couldn't get past. It does seem like a very good machine, from what I'm reading I guess I just have to get used to it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tim666 said:


> The first time I set it up for a 2" line I made it through the ty ( sanitary t) but after it went through the floor there was a 90 that I couldn't get past. It does seem like a very good machine, from what I'm reading I guess I just have to get used to it.



I hope you were using the 3/8" cable 

Maybe you were just used to the worn out more flexible cable in the General ?

I run a Spartan 100 which is similar to the 3800. Love my 100 IMO it's one of the best sink machines out there the only other I would consider would be the Model N.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> *I hope you were using the 3/8" cable*











Why?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why?



A 1/2" cable around a 2" 90 ?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> A 1/2" cable around a 2" 90 ?


My 7/8 rigid cable makes 2" 90's on a weekly basis. Not inner core cable if that makes a difference in this conversation.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> My 7/8 rigid cable makes 2" 90's on a weekly basis. Not inner core cable if that makes a difference in this conversation.



You must only be rodding plastic ? This thread is about a drum machine and it's cables.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> My 7/8 rigid cable makes 2" 90's on a weekly basis. Not inner core cable if that makes a difference in this conversation.


Yea... 7/8" Sectional Cable....
It's a noodle compared to a 1/2" Drum Cable...:laughing:

I've put my 1/2" cable in 2" pipe...
But I had been in the basement and saw nothing tighter than a 45 on the whole run...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I personally think all General drum machines are crap.


LOL I'll agree with you 100% on that... :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ran 1/2" cable through 2" lines with multiple 90's. It is very difficult to do when the cable is brand new, but once it gets broken in, it is a breeze. 

When I used my Spartan 600 all the time, it was loaded with 50' of 1/2 in cable and I rodded many kitchen sinks from right under the sink. (most sinks are 1 1/2 by 2" tees in the wall) Now I use the Eel Model N with the 5/8 cable.

I am thinking of switching up machines again, putting the Rothenberger 750 on the truck with 1 1/4 cable and the jaw collet to run the 5/8 sectionals for a while.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That sounds like way to much work. You guys need a Jetter with a 1/8" hose.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

un clog. what gpm and psi? what jetter? how many feet? if you please. thanks

ice cream raz


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> You must only be rodding plastic ? This thread is about a drum machine and it's cables.


K50 got brought up earlier. I'm referring to my sectional. Only drum machine I have ever used was a k400, and yea it doesn't corner as well as my k60.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> K50 got brought up earlier. I'm referring to my sectional. Only drum machine I have ever used was a k400, and yea it doesn't corner as well as my k60.












That is a good reason to have a small K-50 for inside the building. Does this count as a drum?....:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I love that drum adapter. Comes to a dead stop as soon as you lift the handle. I use 5/16 cable in there but use the 3/8 drum. Easier to feed in and out. In-n-out.....hmmmmm mouth water. Sorry just had a moment there.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I love that drum adapter. Comes to a dead stop as soon as you lift the handle. I use 5/16 cable in there but use the 3/8 drum. Easier to feed in and out. In-n-out.....hmmmmm mouth water. Sorry just had a moment there.


In n out ain't that good Ben! On another note, since I got my K-50 the thing has been a nonstop workhorse for my restaurant account floor drains. Paid for itself twice over in the first month! In n out!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> K50 got brought up earlier. I'm referring to my sectional. Only drum machine I have ever used was a k400, and yea it doesn't corner as well as my k60.


The K-400 is the most useless drum machine ever made...
Too big for small lines and too small for mains.

With a K-3800 and K-7500 your entire range is covered and no need for a K-400 except in the handyman tool rental at Home Depot where they will sell a replacement cable just about everytime it goes out...:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I really don't get how a machine that stops instantly is that important to a professional drain cleaner. I have no issues whatsoever with the amount of time that it takes my drum to stop.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Redwood said:


> The K-400 is the most useless drum machine ever made... Too big for small lines and too small for mains. With a K-3800 and K-7500 your entire range is covered and no need for a K-400 except in the handyman tool rental at Home Depot where they will sell a replacement cable just about everytime it goes out...:laughing:


I completely agree with the k400 being a useless piece of crap. I bought one as my first machine. It was cheap. I got what I paid for. It's still in storage. I can't give it away. I now have 3 vans and several different machines. My personal favorite is still the k60. I also have a k750, k40 sink machine. I plan to buy a spartan since so many of you swear by them. Man can never have too many tools.

from the long lost app


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I really don't get how a machine that stops instantly is that important to a professional drain cleaner. I have no issues whatsoever with the amount of time that it takes my drum to stop.












With a drum, after the cable hits a bad stoppage that won't let the cutter head pass through, the drum still spins some more even after the operator takes his foot off the pedal causing over-run which can kink the cable.

With a sectional machine, as soon as the clutch is let go, the cable stops spinning immediately. Less chance of over-run, in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I love that drum adapter. Comes to a dead stop as soon as you lift the handle. I use 5/16 cable in there but use the 3/8 drum. Easier to feed in and out. In-n-out.....hmmmmm mouth water. Sorry just had a moment there.












That's what my machine has, the 5/16" cable. But mine is an innercore. It's a little stiffer than a hollow core 5/16".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> With a drum, after the cable hits a bad stoppage that won't let the cutter head pass through, the drum still spins some more even after the operator takes his foot off the pedal causing over-run which can kink the cable.
> 
> With a sectional machine, as soon as the clutch is let go, the cable stops spinning immediately. Less chance of over-run, in my opinion.


Sounds like you should keep using sectionals...

Building torque in the cable is part of what allows me to git r done...

The key is knowing how much...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Sounds like you should keep using sectionals...
> 
> Building torque in the cable is part of what allows me to git r done...












I'll will admit that my drum machine experience is limited. Some of them are bad experiences.....:laughing:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Redwood said:


> The K-400 is the most useless drum machine ever made... Too big for small lines and too small for mains. With a K-3800 and K-7500 your entire range is covered and no need for a K-400 except in the handyman tool rental at Home Depot where they will sell a replacement cable just about everytime it goes out...:laughing:


That was our final assessment of it. Cable broke well over a year ago. Haven't bothered to replace it. Drums don't make much sense here. Few co's available. Only interior access to the sewer lines is through shower or through pulling a toilet. Stoppages are very regularly done from roofs. Tried getting the drum snake up a ladder exactly one time. Only took once to realize that it's stupid to try.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Few co's available.* Only interior access to the sewer* *lines is through shower* or through pulling a toilet. Stoppages are very regularly done from roofs. Tried getting the drum snake up a ladder exactly one time. Only took once to realize that it's stupid to try.












Oh no you didn't say that.....:blink:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i currently use a ridgid 1500 but was taught on a spartan 300. there is nothing like listening to the 300 start to slow down, pull it back and immediately fire it back in while she starts winding up to speed. the 1500 is all about clutch and power. neither is wrong and both work well. learn your machine to its best abilities.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sewer line access through a shower?!?!?? No Bueno....


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, that may take some clarifying. No way do I run a mainline stoppage through a shower. My point was that from inside, you are typically either pulling a toilet from a sewer that is already backed up, or going through a shower. Neither is the right way to go. Toilet makes an uncontainable mess, and shower is less than a half-azz job. Thus, the only possible proper access is through the vent from the roof.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to pull toilets frequently enough when doing toilet branch line stoppages. Had one the other day on the second floor of a beautiful home. Set up drop cloths, vac out toilet until water is gone, pull bowl, run line, reset bowl. No mess. Just takes a bit of prep. Still a pain in the ass though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I snaked a kitchen sink line from a roof once...

Other than that I have *never* been on a roof to clean a line...:yes:

There is a reason for that such as a single VTR for an entire 2 or 3 story multi family home. Good luck at getting anywhere specific. And then on a lot of homes that housetrap in the basement...

The other reason is obvious in the picture... :laughing:


----------

